# Conectar dos pcs con labview para mandar correos outlook



## battlebert (Jun 11, 2009)

holas a todos del foro tengo un monton de dudas con respecto a lo que   pretendo hacer   cosa que en resumen no es nada comlicado  pero mejor les  explico de que se trata 
 el objetivo es conectar dos pcs para controlar algo o simplemente para comunicarlas y que sea posible transmitir  archivos o jugar  starcraft o mandar un coreo electronico (usando outlook  por ejemplo) como si estarian conectadas mediante una red  ya conocida lo que se pretende es usar el labview  para modular un tren de impulsos sea en fsk , ask o psk y mandarlo por la tarjeta de sonido (salida de audio ) y que la otra computadora  reciva los datos    por la entrada de micro  y  el labview la deodule y asi se obtenga los datos  en el lugar que  corresponde  como si  se hubiera hecho  con una conecion normal  como ven     el planteamiento es sencillo  pero aca esta el problema 
  es obvio que un archivo o un correo  o jugar starcraft en linea (conectados de ese modo me refiero) son representados   por unos y ceros y bajo un  formato , pero como accedo a esos  unos y ceros y su formato  pra mandarlos al modulador que  estara en el labview   en el caso del correo electronico    hasta ahora tengo entendido  que trabaja bajo dos formatos el POP3 y SMPT y no me equivoco en el ultimo  y que  el POP3 usa elpuerto 110  para recepcion de mensje si no me equivoco y el SMPT usa los puertos 25 o 26 para mandar  E-mails.
Ahora  noentiendo mucho de puertos  o de ese tipo de puertos busque y todo loque me sale son los puertos fisicos de la pc  nose con que nombre buscaria  para saber mas acera de esos puertos 
  imagio que or el puerto 110 por ejemplo  la pc recive los datos  en binario  y enel otro caso igual  para luego ser modulados  y mndarlos por la red  ethernet  por ejemplo o lan  la pregunta es como mando esos datos
  hasta labview para quye sean modulados  por el labview y mandarlos por la tarjeta de sonido  buneo  eso es en resumen    pr favor quiero  sus respuestas sugerencias  lugares donde encontrar información al respecto  y si no me explique bien haganmelo saber


----------

